# Pt/inr check



## JulesofColorado (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a patient that came into the ER for a PT/INR check. Should I code 
V58.61 (Long-term (current) use of anticoagulants) for that? There are no other symptoms. Patient does have a history of A-Fib.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ringalls (Jun 23, 2009)

*pt/inr*

coding V58.83 encounter for therapeutic drug monitoring as the pdx with 
V58.61
hope this helps
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 23, 2009)

That makes sense. Thank you!


----------

